# ExaForm eTen Remote - neue Vario-Sattelstütze von Kind Shock



## Schorsch1986 (3. April 2012)

Hallo,

auf meiner Suche nach einer Variostütze bin ich auf die eTen von Kind Shocks Billigmarke gefunden.
Im Forum hab' ich leider noch nichts darüber gefunden.

Sie kostet mit remote 100,- und ohne 90,- und lässt sich um 100mm verstellen.

Hier ein Link:
www.kindshock.com.cn/en/product.asp?id=168


Kann vielleicht schon jemand was über die Stütze sagen?



Gruß,
Georg


----------



## Enrgy (3. April 2012)

10cm Verstellung sind ein schlechter Scherz, um sich mit dem zuätzlichen Gewicht und den Kosten zu belasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (3. April 2012)

Das würde ich so nicht sehen. Sattel 10cm runter und er ist im Downhill erst mal aus dem Weg. Mit mehr als 12,5cm Verstellbereich ist mir auch keine Stütze bekannt. Die 2,5cm mehr sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt. Mit über 700g ist die Stütze aber tatsächlich sehr schwer! Ist halt der übliche Zwiespalt bei Biketeilen. Günstig=schwer, will man es leicht haben schnellen die Preise in die Höhe.


----------



## Toxic_Lab (3. April 2012)

Suspension-Seat-Post


----------



## Schorsch1986 (3. April 2012)

Toxic_Lab schrieb:


> Suspension-Seat-Post


Okay, das hatte ich überlesen.
Vermutlich ist sie durch den Dauertest gefolgen und wurde umkategorisiert.


----------



## Falkonh (21. Mai 2012)

Toxic_Lab schrieb:


> Suspension-Seat-Post




Verstehe nicht so ganz was du damit Aussagen möchtest. Hältst du das nicht eher für nen Kategorisierungsfehler auf der Seite? Schließlich hat die eTen noch einmal einen eigenen Reiter im Menü.

Wäre auf jeden Fall mal an Erfahrungen interessiert. Das Teil ist preislich natürlich ziemlich günstig, ist nur die Frage, ob das wegen mangelhafter Qualität der Fall ist und das Teil schon beim Ausprobieren den Geist aufgibt. Erfahrungsberichte findet man im Netz ja so gut wie keine.
 Was würdet ihr sagen?


----------



## Schorsch1986 (21. Mai 2012)

Eine Vario-Stütze sollte nicht federn und die hier wird vom Hersteller als Federstütze bezeichnet.

Kann natürlich ein Fehler auf der Seite sein, aber hier hat sich anscheinend noch keiner getraut, sie zu kaufen.


----------



## dkc-live (21. Mai 2012)

10 cm reichen mir für alles!


----------



## Falkonh (14. Juni 2012)

Tag zusammen,

habe mir nun vor ein paar Wochen die eTen mal einfach bestellt und wollte für alle interessierten mal kurz berichten.

Es handelt sich um eine ganz normale absenkbare Sattelstütze. Für den Preis ( habe dieVariante mit Hebel unterm Sattel) bin ich relativ begeistert von dem Teil. Habe sie mittlerweile seit ca. 3 Wochen im Einsatz und auch schon einige Touren hinter mir. Ist einfach ein enormer Zuwachs an Fahrkomfort, den man vll. unterschätzt, wenn man so eine Stütze noch nicht hatte.

Wiege übrigens ca. 95 kg, also bin nicht unbedingt ein Fliegengewicht, aber die Stütze funktioniert bis jetzt einwandfrei.

MfG


----------



## Deleted 245824 (25. Juni 2012)

Falkonh schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> habe mir nun vor ein paar Wochen die eTen mal einfach bestellt und wollte für alle interessierten mal kurz berichten.
> 
> ...



Sonst noch jemand Erfahrung mit der eTen ?
Würde mich auch für das Teil interessieren.


----------



## Schorsch1986 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hab' sie mir gerade eben bestellt. Mit etwas Glück kann ich am Wochenende berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mallorcaulf (12. Juli 2012)

Hey Schorsch1986

hast du Stütze schon bekommen und kannst deine Erfahrung mal berichten?! Fahre selber eine KS i950R. Die is top, kein "federn" und Verstellung klappt wunderbar. Würde mir die ExaForm aufgrund des Preises vllt kaufen...

Danke und viele Grüße
David


----------



## Saitex (7. August 2012)

Schorsch1986 schrieb:


> Ich hab' sie mir gerade eben bestellt. Mit etwas Glück kann ich am Wochenende berichten.



Du bist bestimmt und hoffentlich fleissig am testen


----------



## Schlammcatcher (3. Oktober 2012)

Oh ja...bitte testen!
Hat das Teil seitliches Spiel?
Wie leicht lässt sie sich runterdrücken?
Wie schnell kommt sie wieder hoch (wegen der Glocken)
Kann man am Sattel das Bike tragen?


----------



## Xiron (3. Oktober 2012)

Schorsch1986 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf meiner Suche nach einer Variostütze bin ich auf die eTen von Kind Shocks Billigmarke gefunden.
> Im Forum hab' ich leider noch nichts darüber gefunden.
> ...



Wo gibt es die für 100,- in der Remote Variante? Dann schlage ich zu.

Gruß Xiron


----------



## Schorsch1986 (3. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, hatte den Thread irgendwie vergessen.

Hier hab' ich sie gekauft: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7...o-sattelstuetze-316mm.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de

Sie hat ein leichtes seitliches Spiel, aber man bemerkt es nur, wenn man sich drauf konzentriert. Beim Fahren stört es nicht.
Beim hochfahren des Sattels ist nicht all zu viel Kraft dahinter. Ich klemm den Sattel jetzt immer zwischen die Schenkel und zieh ihn hoch.

Es war definitiv ein lohnenswerter Kauf. Allerdings hab' ich keinen Vergleich mit teureren Stützen.


----------



## frankderflieger (17. Oktober 2012)

Schorsch1986 schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte den Thread irgendwie vergessen.
> 
> Hier hab' ich sie gekauft: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7...o-sattelstuetze-316mm.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Schorch, 

ich kann leider nirgendwo eine Info finde, ob es sich um eine hydraulische Stütze handelt, oder ob eine Feder zum Einsatz kommt !

Kommt die Stütze denn gar nicht von alleine wieder in den ausgefahrenen Zustand ? 

Danke & Gruss 
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schorsch1986 (17. Oktober 2012)

Doch, sie kommt schon von alleine wieder hoch. Aber es dauert eben etwa fünf Sekunden bis sie oben ist und ich bin zu ungeduldig ;D


----------



## frankderflieger (18. Oktober 2012)

Schorsch1986 schrieb:


> Doch, sie kommt schon von alleine wieder hoch. Aber es dauert eben etwa fünf Sekunden bis sie oben ist und ich bin zu ungeduldig ;D



Bin Anfänger und dementsprechend langsam unterwegs, da müsste es passen 

Danke 
Frank


----------



## Gunnar (23. Oktober 2012)

Falkonh schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> 
> Wiege übrigens ca. 95 kg, also bin nicht unbedingt ein Fliegengewicht, aber die Stütze funktioniert bis jetzt einwandfrei.
> ...



Was sagen denn die längeren Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## feltman (19. November 2012)

Bin auch interessiert!

Wie entwickelt sich das seitliche Spiel mit der Fahrleistung?
Hält alles weiterhin oder beginnt etwas zu wackeln?

Nur um eines noch klar zu stellen: Die Stütze ich arretiert wenn sie unten ist, oder kann man sich dann auch ohne den Hebel zu betätigen hoch ziehen?

Danke für eure Infos!


----------



## Schorsch1986 (19. November 2012)

Bis jetzt hat's sich nicht merklich verändert. Ich bin aber dieses Jahr auch nicht viel zum Fahren gekommen.

Der Sattel ist auf jeder Höhe immer fest. Also egal ob oben, in der Mitte oder unten, man kann ihn natürlich nicht ohne Hebel runterdrücken und auch nicht hochziehen.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (8. Januar 2013)

Ich habe eine Service-Anleitung für die eTen entdeckt, die einen kleinen Einblick in das Innenleben dieser Sattelstütze gewährt.

Okay, dieser Thread ist zwar was älter, es gibt aber immer ein paar Bike-Kollegen, die sich für eine günstigere Vario-Sattelstütze interessieren.
Ich hab das Teil jetzt auch, und zwar die mit dem Remote-Hebel.

Bin gespannt, wie sich dat Dingen im Schlamm und bei Kälte schlägt.


----------



## Laurenz_NRD (16. Januar 2013)

Es ist offiziell, die Sattelstütze kann was! ->http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tested-KS-ETen-Seatpost-2013.html und für den Preis wohl auch sehr viel: "_If this level of performance is available at this price, we'd expect to see some companies looking very hard at their offerings..." 

"__However, it works well and when you're out on the bike, concentrating  on the trail ahead of you, can you really tell the difference?" 
_


----------



## rider1970 (21. Januar 2013)

Gibts den Neuigkeiten von den "Langzeittestern" ??
Bin mal neugierig,da meine i950 gerade schwächelt und ich überlege was neues anzuschaffen oder die 950er zu reparieren.
Danke schonmal fürs Feedback


----------



## snake89e (24. Januar 2013)

Hi,
eine abschließende Wertung von euch zur eTen würde ich auch sehr interessieren, da ich mir ebenfalls überlege eine Vario Sattelstütze zu kaufen.


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (10. April 2013)

Wie siehts denn aus? Funktionieren eure eTens noch? Irgendwelches Spiel oder läuft alles noch einwandfrei? Würd mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (11. April 2013)

keiner irgendwas?


----------



## wallacexiv (13. April 2013)

Schorsch1986 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf meiner Suche nach einer Variostütze bin ich auf die eTen von Kind Shocks Billigmarke gefunden.
> Im Forum hab' ich leider noch nichts darüber gefunden.
> ...





Falkonh schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> habe mir nun vor ein paar Wochen die eTen mal einfach bestellt und wollte für alle interessierten mal kurz berichten.
> 
> ...





Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Service-Anleitung für die eTen entdeckt, die einen kleinen Einblick in das Innenleben dieser Sattelstütze gewährt.
> 
> Okay, dieser Thread ist zwar was älter, es gibt aber immer ein paar Bike-Kollegen, die sich für eine günstigere Vario-Sattelstütze interessieren.
> Ich hab das Teil jetzt auch, und zwar die mit dem Remote-Hebel.
> ...





BikeTek schrieb:


> Es ist offiziell, die Sattelstütze kann was! ->http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tested-KS-ETen-Seatpost-2013.html und für den Preis wohl auch sehr viel: "_If this level of performance is available at this price, we'd expect to see some companies looking very hard at their offerings..."
> 
> "__However, it works well and when you're out on the bike, concentrating  on the trail ahead of you, can you really tell the difference?"
> _



Gibt es neue Infos? Was wiegt das Teil in der Realität?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (15. April 2013)

Ich habe die eTen jetzt 4 Monate und ca 1200 km. Die Stütze funktioniert sehr gut. Sie hat leichtes seitliches Spiel, was man während der Fahrt nicht merkt. 

Bei Minus-Temperaturen (-5 Grad) hat sie ihre Macken: die eTen fährt zwar runter und auch wieder hoch, aber das Ventil schließt nicht mehr und das Teil senkt sich wieder, wenn man sich draufsetzt.

Ansonsten ist sie erfreulich robust und hat bis jetzt jeglicher Schlammschlacht erfolgreich widerstanden.

Bis jetzt macht die eTen richtig Spaß.
So, ich geh biken...


----------



## 21XC12 (19. April 2013)

Ich hab mir die eTen jetzt auch mal bestellt! Für 100  und 24 Monaten Gewährleistung kann ja nix schief gehen! Ich werde nach den ersten Tests auch mal meine ersten Eindrücke berichten!


----------



## NiBi8519 (11. Juni 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die eTen jetzt auch mal bestellt! Für 100  und 24 Monaten Gewährleistung kann ja nix schief gehen! Ich werde nach den ersten Tests auch mal meine ersten Eindrücke berichten!




Gibt es schon was neues zu berichten???


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Juni 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon was neues zu berichten???



Also bis jetzt funktioniert die eTen super! Ich hab die Version ohne Remote für mein Parkbike damit ich auch mal ein paar Meter zum Start pedalieren kann. Für Endurotouren würde ich jedem die Version mit Remote empfehlen. Bis jetzt macht die Stütze was sie soll und der Verstellbereich langt dicke. Man braucht keine 150 mm und auch keine 125 mm außer wenn man 2 m groß ist vielleicht. Das einzige was ich nicht so gut finde ist das sie im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Stüzen etwas langsam ausfährt. Aber in Anbetracht des Preises finde ich kann man das tollerieren!


----------



## NiBi8519 (11. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Rückmeldung!  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriwol7 (18. Juni 2013)

Habe sie auch gerade im Shop entdeckt, danke für die Rückmeldungen bisher 
Ist schon verlockend mit Remote zu dem Preis...!

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust ein kurzes Video zu posten, wie sie ein- und ausfedert.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (20. Juni 2013)

Bei meiner Eten habe ich ein kleine Macke festgestellt:

Wenn sie wieder hochgefahren ist, muss ich zwei, drei Sekunden warten, bis ich mich wieder draufsetzen kann, sonst sackt sie etwa 1 cm runter.

Am Zug liegt das nicht, der flutscht gut. Wahrscheinlich braucht das Ventil in der Stütze noch ein wenig, bis es endgültig schließt.

Wenn man sich daran hält, ist alles okay.

Ich werde die Sache beobachten, eventuell muss das Teil eine Wartung kriegen.

Trotzdem, bis jetzt habe ich es nicht bereut, dass ich die Stütz' gekauft habe. Die Eten hat 2300 km im Ganzjahresbetrieb überstanden. Schleifspuren gibts nach den vielen Schlammtouren in diesem Jahr noch keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralov (8. Juli 2013)

Ich habe meine heute neu eingebaut. Das einzige was mir bisher aufgefallen ist, das sie manchmal, vorallem wenn sie ganz auf Anschlag unten war, den letzten cm nicht schafft. Entweder muss ich dann den Hebel ein zweites mal betätigen, oder länger drücken und sie macht den rest recht langsam, oder in den seltensten fällen muss ich per hand nachhelfen.
Was allerdings immer geht ist gleich drauf setzen, ohne das sie sich weiter absenkt.
Ansonsten macht sei einen sehr robusten eindruck, hat kein spiel und macht was sie soll.
Ich habe die Version mit remote.


----------



## Laurenz_NRD (9. Juli 2013)

das sieht so aus als stimme da etwas mit dem luftdruck nicht... mach mal das ventil ausfindig und pumpe sie mit einer dämpferpumpe auf den vorgesehenen luftdruck auf. bei einer reverb löst das dieses problem...


----------



## Stralov (9. Juli 2013)

Danke für den Tip. Das probier ich mal. Ja sie macht definitv ein anderes Geräusch, wenn sie bis ganz nach unten gedrückt wird.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (6. August 2013)

Keines Update:

Meine eTen hat nun den Geist aufgegeben.
Die Stütze arretiert nicht mehr. Wenn man sich draufsetzt, geht sie runter und kommt auch wieder hoch. Das Teil arretiert gar nicht mehr.

Gott sei Dank habe ich noch eine normale Sattelstütze, so dass ich zumindest weiter biken kann.

Werde das Teil bei Gelegenheit mal zerlegen und berichten, wie es mir ergangen ist.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (14. August 2013)

Die Stütz' ist wohl endgültig hinüber. 

Zwischendurch hat sie nochmal halbwegs funktioniert, um dann vollends den Geist aufzugeben. Das Ventil geht jetzt kaum noch zu.

Werde vorerst mit normaler Stütze fahren und mir irgendwann die Reverb zulegen.

Schade eigentlich...


----------



## 21XC12 (14. August 2013)

24 Monate Gewährleistung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (27. September 2013)

Hab meine eTen jetzt verkauft! Jedoch nur weil ich doch lieber mit Remote am Lenker unterwegs bin! Ich hätte mir jetzt auch die eTen mit Remote kaufen können, aber in Anbetracht des letzten Beitrags von Schlammcatcher hab ich jetzt doch die Reverb bestellt!


----------



## bluehotel (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe meine noch nicht lange und kann bisher nur sagen, dass sie bei Kälte sehr langsam arbeitet.

Meine Version mit Hebel stat Remote bedurfte erst einer kleinen Anpassung ...  da sich Hebel und Sattel in die Quere kamen und man das Ventil gar nicht auslösen konnte. Der Hebel wird nur von einem geschraubten Bolzen fixiert. Ein wenig erwärmt und dann zurecht gebogen.

PS. Der Hauptgrund für die Stütze war die Farbe!


----------



## Sandra07 (18. Dezember 2013)

BikeTek schrieb:


> das sieht so aus als stimme da etwas mit dem luftdruck nicht... mach mal das ventil ausfindig und pumpe sie mit einer dämpferpumpe auf den vorgesehenen luftdruck auf. bei einer reverb löst das dieses problem...



Hi!

Hat jemand von euch das Ventil gefunden? Meine Stütze fährt mir auch einen Tick zu langsam aus und ich würde gerne den Druck etwas erhöhen.
Danke & Gruß 
Sandra


----------



## Stralov (18. Dezember 2013)

Leider nein. Aber das würde mich auch interessieren. Jetzt in der Kälte lässt der Durck noch mehr nach und die Stütze sackt manchmal sogar noch ein Stück ein.


----------



## feddbemme (18. Dezember 2013)

Weiß jemand, ob man die Stütze noch weiter zerlegen kann als in dem Service-Video gezeigt? (Natürlich so, dass man sie wieder funktionsfähig zusammensetzen kann...)
Da drin ist ja sicher irgendein Öl zur Begrenzung der Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit? Dann könnte man ja dünneres Öl einfüllen. In dem Service-Video habe ich auf jeden Fall kein Ventil gesehen, wobei dort auch eine etwas andere Stütze gewartet wird.


----------



## Derivator22 (17. Februar 2014)

Gibt es einen Unterschied zw. der ExaForm *eTen* remote und der ExaForm *Vareo* Remote?


Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke:

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-eten-852410.html

http://m.pinkbike.com/u/mattwragg/blog/Tested-KS-ETen-Seatpost.html


----------



## Schlammcatcher (20. Februar 2014)

Haiho,
eigentlich war ich raus aus der Diskussion, wollte aber kurz Rückmeldung wegen meiner defekten Eten geben:
Meine Versuche, an das Ventil zu gelangen, welches die Stütze hoch- und runterfahren lässt, sind kläglich gescheitert. Daraufhin habe ich alles wieder zusammen gebaut und an H+S zurückgeschickt. Das Geld ist mir nach einiger Zeit wieder aufs Konto überwiesen worden. Kurz vorher hatte ich mit einem Mitarbeiter von H+S Mailkontakt, der mir geraten hat, lieber eine Reverb zu kaufen, weil die Eten nur Ärger machen würde. Die Erfahrung, die Kollege Stralov gemacht hat (die Stütze sackt noch ein Stück ein bzw. das Ding hat gar nicht mehr arretiert) habe ich bei Kälte auch gemacht und war meines Erachtens der Anfang vom Ende.

Mein Fazit nach etwas über einem halben Jahr Gebrauch:
Für Ganzjahresfahrer taugt das Teil nix, weil konstruktionsbedingt Schmutz hineingelangen kann. Der Service von H+S war ordentlich und fair verlaufen, da gab's nix zu meckern.


----------



## Derivator22 (21. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mir trotz der teils negativen Erfahrungen das Teil mit Remote auch mal gekauft. Für 103,95€ Neupreis werde ich sie mal testen und falls die Stütze den Geist aufgeben sollte, steht mir das Verbraucherschutzrecht zur Seite


----------



## Derivator22 (23. Februar 2014)

Teil ist verbaut (was unglaublich einfach war entgegen der Erwartung) und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Bezüglich der angesprochenen Fehler mutmaße ich, dass sich der Seilzug iwo gelockert hat und der Hebel somit die Stütze "Open" lässt. Konnte den Effekt durch Millimeterabweichungen der Zuglänge darstellen. Der Toleranzbereich der optimalen Zuglänge ist sehr klein. Überschreitet man diesen, kann es sein dass die Stütze sofort einfedert oder verzögert einfedert. Unterschreitet man diesen, kann es sein, dass die Stütze garnicht bzw. nur teilweise oder verzögert einfährt.
Möglicherweise ist bei manchen die Stütze garnicht kaputt, sondern die Zuglänge nicht mehr stimmig?

BTW: Entgegen der Bilder hat meine keinen Adjuster, wo man die Zuglänge regeln kann wie z.B. bei den Schalthebeln. Das macht man über die Klemmung.
Und 10cm Travel reichen für mich (1,92m) locker!

Mal schauen, wie lange meine hält


----------



## Schlammcatcher (12. März 2014)

Haiho,

mit der Zuglänge hatte der Fehler bei meiner ETen nix zu tun. Diese Vermutung hatte ich zuerst auch. Das Stütze war zuletzt ausgebaut und kein Zug mehr dran, trotzdem arretierte das Teil nicht mehr.

Alter, hoffentlich haste Glück mit der Stütz', würde mich freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (12. März 2014)

Weißt du, bzw. kannst du mutmaßen an was es lag? Weil die Mechanik ist ja recht einfach/ robust...

Aaalso: Nun hat die eTen bei mir ca. 250km runter und manchmal fährt sie die letzten mm/ den letzten cm nicht aus (dieser Plopp/ Schmatzen kommt dann nicht).
Manchmal fährt sie auch gaaanz langsam aus *gäääähn*
Ihre Zickigkeit geht mir so langsam auf den Zeiger! Es ist weder kalt noch sonstwas. Ich werde demnächst nochmal an der Zuglänge rumspielen, aber wenn ich mich auf sie nicht verlassen kann, geht sie postwendend zurück (Wobei das Luxusprobleme und Gemecker auf echt hohem Niveau ist. Wenn sie nicht hochfährt kurz hochziehen und gut ist...)


----------



## Schlammcatcher (17. März 2014)

Haiho,

ich kann auch nur Vermutungen über das Problem anstellen:
Wahrscheinlich läuft Schmodder von oben in die Stütze rein und dadurch verklemmt das Ventil mit der Zeit. Man müsste mal nen Schönwetterfahrer fragen, ob er mit der Stütz' die gleichen Probleme hat, wahrscheinlich aber nicht.
Ich hab das Teil auch auseinandergebaut, nur an die relevanten Stellen bin ich nie drangekommen.

Ich will dir jetzt nicht den Spaß an dem Teil nehmen, daber mit den von dir beschriebenen kleinen Macken hats bei mir auch angefangen, nur ein bissle später...


----------



## Derivator22 (17. März 2014)

Hab die Zuglänge nochmals justiert und dickflüssiges Schmieröl an das Tauchrohr geschmiert und jetzt läuft wieder alles. Wetterbedingt kam die Stütze bei mir auch noch nicht in Berührung mit Matsch usw.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (18. März 2014)

Schön, das freut einen ja.
Lass uns wissen, wies weitergeht mit der Stütz'


----------



## feddbemme (18. März 2014)

Zu Schlammschlachten und ähnlichem: Ich hatte immer das Problem, dass der Dreck am Sattel abgeprallt ist und dann auf den Hebel gekommen ist, weshalb man öfter per Hand nachhelfen musste, da die Federspannung nicht hoch genug war. Die Lösung war, die Sattelstreben hinten mit Panzertape abzukleben. Das sieht zwar nicht sonderlich hübsch aus, aber seit dem hab ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Derivator22 (18. März 2014)

feddbemme schrieb:


> Zu Schlammschlachten und ähnlichem: Ich hatte immer das Problem, dass der Dreck am Sattel abgeprallt ist und dann auf den Hebel gekommen ist



Ich dachte das Tauchrohr, weshalb ich das mit einem alten Fahrradschlauch gegen Schlamm geschützt habe 
Da muss ich nochmal ran... 

Edit: es war tatsächlich der Zug, der sich durch mein zu vages Anziehen des Verschlusses gelängt hatte. Ding fester gezogen und seit 300km wieder alles pico!

Das "Problem" mit dem Schlamm, der unter den Sattel spritzt hab ich technisch-raffiniert gelöst: Plastiktüte zusammengeknüllt und unter den Sitz gestopft. Ende.


----------



## feddbemme (1. Juni 2014)

@Schlammcatcher hatte man wirklich gar keine Chance, an das Ventil zu kommen? Bei mir ist es mittlerweile auch so weit, dass die Stütze trotz demontiertem Zug fröhlich ein und ausfährt wie sie gerade lustig ist...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (2. Juni 2014)

@feddbemme:

Das tut mir leid!
Ich hab's leider nicht hinbekommen, das Ventil freizulegen.
Habe sogar die Stütze massiv mit einem Gummihammer bearbeitet, in der Hoffnung, dass sich das Ventil in Verbindung mit Kriechölzeugs löst. Bin auch mit speziellen Zangen drangegangen, dabei habe ich eine kleine Schramme in die Stütze reingedreht. Gott sei Dank habe ich sie noch tauschen können.

Im Hinterkopf hatte ich immer noch die Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung, deshalb bin ich nicht mit letzter Konsequenz dem Teil zu Leibe gerückt.

Ruf' einfach den Service an und schick die Stütz zurück. Ich hab jetzt meine Reverb, werde sie zur Wintersaison jedoch wieder gegen eine Normale Stütze tauschen...in der Hoffnung, dass sie was länger hält.

Ich bin leider net gut im Trösten:
Alter, Kopf hoch! Es gibt Schlimmeres.


----------



## Derivator22 (14. August 2014)

So Männas:

Nach 1400km und 6Monaten funzt die nicht mehr. Das Hebelchen, dass der Seilzug nach unten zieht, damit die Stütze hoch bzw. runter geht, hat nicht mehr genug Power, um die Stütze zu blockieren. Dachte erst, dass ggf. der Zug oder die Zughülle dran schuld seien, aber sind leichtgängig. Iwie baut sich nur langsam genug Druck auf, damit der Zug wieder straff gezogen wird. Hab dann mal alles auseinander gebaut. Wenn man den Hebel raus baut, kommt so ein Edelstahl-Knubbel zum Vorschein, der in einer Führung liegt. Kann man einfach rausnehmen. Dieser hat einen kleinen O-Ring als Dichtung. Unter ihm ist eine Feder und dann kommt der eigentliche Stift, auf den dieser "Stiftkopf" drückt.

Werde sie zum Händler schicken und hoffe, dass die keine Ewigkeit brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (14. August 2014)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Bei meiner Eten habe ich ein kleine Macke festgestellt:
> 
> Wenn sie wieder hochgefahren ist, muss ich zwei, drei Sekunden warten, bis ich mich wieder draufsetzen kann, sonst sackt sie etwa 1 cm runter.
> 
> ...




Genau DAS Phänomen meine ich -.-
Generell: gleicher Problemverlauf wie bei Schlammcatcher. 1zu1.


----------



## feddbemme (15. August 2014)

Mit dem Einschicken kannst du dir ruhig Zeit lassen, KindShock hat seit ner halben Ewigkeit keine Ersatzteile mehr, um das Problem zu beheben...


----------



## Derivator22 (15. August 2014)

feddbemme schrieb:


> Mit dem Einschicken kannst du dir ruhig Zeit lassen, KindShock hat seit ner halben Ewigkeit keine Ersatzteile mehr, um das Problem zu beheben...



Nicht dein Ernst?! 
Boah, neeeein! Wir wollten im September weg mit den Rädern  

Dann gibt's ne neue Stütze von denen! Rechtlich können die ja nicht sagen: haben uns verkalkuliert und du musst jetzt warten. Damit kommen die zumindest bei mir nicht mit durch!


----------



## feddbemme (15. August 2014)

Vllt. bekommen sie ja auch bald die Ersatzteile, Zeit wär es auf jeden Fall langsam.
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass das auch nur bei den Fahrradfirmen funktioniert. Zumindest will ich nicht wissen, was es für einen Aufstand gäbe, wenn jemand für ne längere Zeit kein Auto hat, weil dem Hersteller die Zündkerzen ausgegangen sind...


----------



## Derivator22 (15. August 2014)

Du, ganz ehrlich: ich finde das ist keine Art&Weise! Konstruktionsbedingt, bzw. nach den ersten gleichlautenden Reklamationen hat man als Hersteller zu handeln.
Danke Dir aber auf jeden Fall, dass du mich da vorab informiert hast! 
Ich werde da ganz normal meinen Weg gehen und die Stütze an meinen Vertragspartner schicken und der muss sich (leider) um den Knadderatsch kümmern. Ob die mir nun eine neue Stütze (was ich aus ökologischen und ökonomischen Gründen unsinnig finde) schicken oder die alte reparieren, ist mir im Grunde genommen egal.

*WICHTIG!* *An alle:
*
Bei mir ist ein KS Ring an der Stütze und kein ExaForm-Ring. Ist das bei euch auch so? Hätte ungerne einen ExaForm-Ring an der Stütze, wenn das Ding zurückkommt. Ich schreibe meinen Ansprechpartnern mal, ob ich den abmontieren darf.


----------



## feddbemme (15. August 2014)

ich hatte den gleichen Ring dran wie die hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (15. August 2014)

Den hab ich auch dran und mag ihn ungerne gegen einen "ExaForm" austauschen. Markengeilheit... ist keiner frei von 

BTW: wenn die wiederkommt, wird die hermetisch abgedichtet, sodass das Ventil nie wieder verstopfen kann. Ist nämlich eigentlich so eine geile Stütze!


----------



## kaptan (19. August 2014)

Will die auch bestellen... Magst mir verraten was ich präventiv tun sollte damit sie erst garnicht anfängt dreckbedingt zu spinnen?


----------



## Derivator22 (19. August 2014)

Ja, gleich von Anfang an eine Plastiktüte unter den Sitz stopfen! Ich hab es zu spät getan -.-
Einfach eine (farblich passende) Einkaufstüte nehmen, mit Watte Volumen schaffen, das Ding mit Tesa bissel umwickeln und untern Sitz, sodass primär von hinten und aber auch von vorne kein Wasser unter den Sitz kommt.
Wichtig ist, dass absolut kein Dreck/ Spritzwasser unter deinen Sitz kommt, denn da kann es Richtung Ventil laufen.
Bei mir hört man eindeutig das Knirschen von Sand usw. wenn man den Hebel betätigt.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (19. August 2014)

Ob das so funktioniert, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Einen Versuch ist es allerdings wert.


----------



## Derivator22 (19. August 2014)

Hab das anfangs nicht getan. Bei mir hat es was gebracht, da ich das ziemlich press drunter gestopft hab. War eigentlich steht's sauber dort. Von vorne ist es halt keine 100%ige Lösung. Der Dreck des HR wird recht verlässlich minimiert.


----------



## kaptan (19. August 2014)

Würde dort nicht eine dicke Fettpackung eher dichten als so ne unschöne tüte o.Ä.?!


----------



## Derivator22 (19. August 2014)

Leider nein schätze ich, da das 2 Nachteile hat, das System:
1. es ist von oben offen, sodass der Schmodder immer schön reinkommt und stehen bleibt

2. dass das alles nicht so mega dicht ist und Fett rausgedrückt wird und somit Platz für Dreckwasser ist. Zumindest brachte es bei mir nichts.


----------



## Derivator22 (25. August 2014)

Hier die eTen (ohne Remote-Trigger und 30,9mm) für 85,99€:

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/kind-s...-30-9x385mm-travel-100mm-ks-e10-100-309.html#


----------



## Derivator22 (22. September 2014)

Aaalso: mittlerweile ist Sixxpack Racing Servicepartner für KS und die haben das Ding innerhalb einer Woche repariert inkl. Fehlerbericht usw.

Ich habe noch nie einen Laden erlebt, der so mega nett ist und einen so schnellen und aufschlussreichen Mailkontakt bietet! Hut ab!


----------



## din_format (12. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
wo habt Ihr die Stütze denn her? ich kann nicht wirklich ne Bezugsquelle finden. Aber vielleicht stelle ich mich auch zu blöd an.
Erschwerend hinzu kommt, dass ich die Stütze in 27,2 bräuchte.
Danke & Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (12. November 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## Derivator22 (12. November 2014)

Here we go:

http://www.rad-speyer.de/exa-form.html

27,2 eTen wird mMn schwer... :/

Das hier ist keine eTen und scheinbar federt sie auch 55mm, aber kannst ja mal bei denen fragen:

http://www.rad-speyer.de/Federsatte...KSP-861.html;jsessionid=aaac5n0LoDrIZ-3LtfMMu


----------



## Danimal (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

der Thread ist zwar schon alt, aber ich habe eine Frage zu der Stütze. Kurzfassung: In meinem Commencal Meta HT würde ich die Sattelneigung gerne etwas nach hinten justieren, also die Sattelnase anheben. Leider scheint die Eten jedoch bereits an der Maximalposition angekommen zu sein - weiter nach hinten neigen geht nicht (die Schraube stößt dann vorne im Langloch an). Das finde ich erstaunlich, da das Sattelrohr jetzt nicht sonderlich flach ausgelegt ist bei dem Bock und der Sattel in der Anschlagposition quasi horizontal ausgerichtet ist. Hat noch jemand das Problem und vielleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## tofte83 (6. August 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Teil ist verbaut (was unglaublich einfach war entgegen der Erwartung) und funktioniert einwandfrei.
> ...
> Mal schauen, wie lange meine hält



Der Post ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber da ja immer wieder die Frage nach einer günstigen Sattelstütze mit remote gestellt wird, wollte ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen hier teilen. Habe die ExaForm - eTen Remote Vario-Sattelstütze 30,9mm jetzt seit einem knappen Jahr (Sept. 2014) im Einsatz.

Die Montage war erstaunlich leicht.
Im Winter hatte ich manchmal Probleme, dass die Stütze nach der erstmaligen Benutzung im weiteren Verlauf "nachsackte", nachdem ich sie wieder nach oben gefahren hatte. Hier half es die Stütze manuell von Hand komplett rauszuziehen und danach ging es dann wieder. Seitdem der Winter vorbei ist, habe ich keine Probleme mehr und bin damit zufrieden. (Da ich generell eher Touren fahre und den Sattel daher nicht so häufig verstellen muss, wollte ich keine 300€ für ein Highend-Modell ausgeben).

Ich werde berichten falls es sich ändert.


----------



## rigflo (27. August 2015)

Hy 
ich finde es Super von euch euere Erfahrungen hier zu posten. 
Ich habe nur noch eine frage an euch.
Federt die Stütze am Obersten punkt oder ist sie fest?
Vielen Dank


----------



## tofte83 (28. August 2015)

rigflo schrieb:


> Federt die Stütze am Obersten punkt oder ist sie fest?



Meine ist absolut fest und federt nicht.


----------



## hardtails (26. September 2015)

wie sieht es aus die sie schon länger fahren?
spiel vorhanden?

und wie schwer seid ihr eigentlich?


----------



## Derivator22 (27. September 2015)

106kg, kein Spiel, gekauft 2013. (Fahre die Scheisswetter-Saison aber nur normale Stütze).


----------



## Derivator22 (29. Februar 2016)

Hier bekommt man die Kartusche/ Air Cartridge her:

http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/kind-shock-eten-air-cartridge

Hier ein Link zum Wartungsvideo:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kallelange (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mir nun auch diese Stütze zugelegt.

Die ersten Probefahrten verliefen gut. Allerdings ist es mir zweimal passiert, dass beim Betätigen des Hebels nix passierte obwohl ich mit meinen 90 KG auf dem Sattel saß. Irgendwann später geht es dann wieder. Ist mir nun zum zweiten Mal passiert. 

Aber wenn das nun immer ein Glückspiel ist, ob das Ding funktioniert, dann schicke ich es wieder zurück. Eine neue Stütze sollte doch eigentlich zuverlässsig funktionieren.


----------



## Danimal (3. Oktober 2016)

Das hatte meine auch. Mit ein wenig Rumfummeln an der Zugspannung habe ich es wegbekommen. Ganz selten musste ich den Sattel kurz entlasten, bevor irgendwas ging.


----------



## kallelange (3. Oktober 2016)

Hm, wo kann ich da denn rumfummeln? Da ist doch nur der Hebel.


----------



## LTPCS (5. Mai 2017)

Mittlerweile für 50€ zu haben. Reduzierhülse auf zB 30,9 nochmal 5€ und man kann glücklich sein.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/201864189313


----------

